# OEM Parts



## 1badz28 (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anybody have any good websites for OEM parts? I just bought a 2 door 91 Sentra 1.6 4 speed for $1000. It only has 106k miles but looks like a pile of crap. Other than absolutley horrible paint, one small crack in the dash, and a saggy driver door, the car is in really good condition. I want to replace odds and ends but it seems like factory parts are hard to find


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

What sort of "factory parts" are you after? Any Nissan dealer should carry most replacement mechanical parts, but interior pieces, body panels, etc may have to come from a boneyard.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I find the best prices for genuine Nissan parts at this site:

1st AAA Nissan Parts Store

Two other sites that offer parts at a "less than your local dealer price" and give you access to Nissan parts diagrams are:

Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories

Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## 1badz28 (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome....thanks. Obviously mechanical parts will come from a parts store. I'm just looking for a few good sites to have in my favorites when I need something


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Some parts you can get on the aftermarket from OEM suppliers to Nissan. For example, NGK spark plugs can be purchased from most parts stores and NGK ignition wires are as good (and, IMO, better) as the genuine Nissan wires. KYB and Tokico are original shock/strut suppliers to Nissan. Bando makes many of Nissan's belts. Akebono and Hitachi supply most of the brake pads/shoes. Valeo supplies clutches to Nissan and Aisin makes water pumps for them.


----------



## M0J0 (May 28, 2009)

Try G Spec Performance

Greg's one of the forum vendors of both the SR20-forums and the SR20forums

He can get lots of OEM Nissan parts. If it's not listed on his website, shoot him an email at sales [at] gspec.com. I've been getting parts from him for a while now.

For example, a Neutral Switch/Sensor would've cost me 88 EUROS (which is worth more than the dollar) for it. Greg could get it for $35 _shipped_ to The Netherlands (415 for the part itself).
Another example: The t-top release button. People are asking $100 AUD (since that's the county they've been sold most in) for a set. Greg could get them (OEM AND NEW!) for $10 USD each.
Sure, some parts may cost you a little bit more, but still way less than Nissan Dealerships. They are evil.


Tell him Sander Heikamp (or M0J0 on both forums) sent you.


----------

